# Homeowner Question?



## DIYDan (4 h ago)

Hi there,

How do I get refrigerant from the A/C back into the evaporator coil? I year old 3.5 Ton Carrier heat pump - R410A

*I want to move my A/C unit about 12 feet, still on the same wall as the electrical. Disconnecting and extending the whip seems straightforward, and from my research, I should be able to suck the refrigerant from the lines back into the A/C unit using manifold gauges. Assuming that is correct and I extend and braze the copper lines, how do I get the refrigerant from the A/C unit back into the system? 

I know calling a professional is best, but I can't get a HVAC guy out for less than $2k. I don't want to sound cheap but as a long-time experienced contractor, I have a difficult time paying for something I can probably do myself in half a day (I hope lol).


Also, if I need a vacuum pump, is there a specific one I'll need?
I'm aware adding the additional length of lines will require more refrigerant, but with a thermometer and gauges, I should be able to do that.

Am I being foolish trying to do this myself?

Any advice would be great, I appreciate you guys/gals.

Thanks,

Dan.


----------

